# FE exam South Dakota



## Henridion (Dec 16, 2011)

Can somebody tell me if the less populated state, but very slow in grading staff has released its FE results yet like the other hard working states??? I am talking about the South Dakota one...giving me High Blood Pressure !!!! somebody knows please???


----------

